# Fish Lake help



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So Me and my bro and his 6 yr old kid and my Dad are going down to fish lake for the first time, from June 17-20. We are going to be renting a boat down there and going to try using a "rope rigger" for trolling. I am looking for some tips on fishing down there. Dodger was kind enough to give me A LOT of info thru PM's, and I thank him for it. He gave me a lot of tackle suggestions and tips. I am just looking for everyone's opinion. Oh and one specific question not to do with fishing, is there enough downed tree's there to cut up and be able to have campfires for the 3 nights or should we bring our own? 

-Thanks in advance


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> So Me and my bro and his 6 yr old kid and my Dad are going down to fish lake for the first time, from June 17-20. We are going to be renting a boat down there and going to try using a "rope rigger" for trolling. I am looking for some tips on fishing down there. Dodger was kind enough to give me A LOT of info thru PM's, and I thank him for it. He gave me a lot of tackle suggestions and tips. I am just looking for everyone's opinion. Oh and one specific question not to do with fishing, is there enough downed tree's there to cut up and be able to have campfires for the 3 nights or should we bring our own?
> 
> -Thanks in advance


You're very welcome. Let us know how you do while you are down there. I don't have anything more on the fishing but there is NO wood to just pick up in any of the campgrounds. It's picked clean all year, every year. Take your own.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finding wood equals less fishing time.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have not been their for 3 years but the same stuff that worked at Strawberry was working at FL. ask people there how deep the fish are biting. I have down riggers and leaded line poles and a fish finder so could tell where the fish were at. I think we got about 15 fish a day. Did not bring any home left them in the lake.

It is one nice place to fish and Camp.

I see you like to hunt Bear here are some of the bears my son hs got
http://www.lionsbackoutfitters.com/Bear-Hunting-Utah.html


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. What about rods, I'm looking at maybe getting a new rod/reel setup. What do ya'll like for fishing down there (for general purpose splake rainbow and laker fishing,.... trolling jigging etc.).? Baitcast or spinning? what lb test line?


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Rod Building 
http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/


----------

